# Ultimate snow foam



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone know manufacturer of ultimate snow foam please guys & girls .


----------



## Jokester (Sep 18, 2011)

I use Meguiar's Hyper Wash.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Cheers mate just wanted to know who manufactures ultimate snow foam .


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Just looked on my container and its "snow foam" believe it or not. Located in brands hatch.


----------



## Jokester (Sep 18, 2011)

KIFOO said:


> Cheers mate just wanted to know who manufactures ultimate snow foam .


Ah sorry, I thought you were asking who makes the ultimate snow foam


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Jokester said:


> KIFOO said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers mate just wanted to know who manufactures ultimate snow foam .
> ...


No probs mate cheers


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

sico said:


> Just looked on my container and its "snow foam" believe it or not. Located in brands hatch.


I've been sent some direct from chemical company it has different label on it so not 100% sure about it. :?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Red and white label, If its not then your right. Quite a few companies make snow foam though, could be ok. If you specifically ordered ultimate snow foam then your supplier has mis-sold.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

sico said:


> Red and white label, If its not then your right. Quite a few companies make snow foam though, could be ok. If you specifically ordered ultimate snow foam then your supplier has mis-sold.


Thank mate ordered on amazon and sent something called super snowfoam not ultimate snow foam as description :x


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Do you mean Autobrite Magifoam? The one you can't get rid of?

If you do then think very carefully. They have horrible quality control problems and half the time you won't know what you're spraying on your car. Best avoided!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

If it's at Brands Hatch, my guess it's by a company called The Ultimate FInish. Lots of lovely details bits for sale.

www.theultimatefinish.co.uk

8)


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

darylbenfield said:


> If it's at Brands Hatch, my guess it's by a company called The Ultimate FInish. Lots of lovely details bits for sale.
> 
> http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk
> 
> 8)


Thanks mate you've cost me about £130 all on lovely detailing bits


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Jokester said:


> I use Meguiar's Hyper Wash.


Me too, I find it better than snow foam


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

KIFOO said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> > If it's at Brands Hatch, my guess it's by a company called The Ultimate FInish. Lots of lovely details bits for sale.
> ...


HAHA! 8)


----------

